
FreeBSD Turns 26 - l2dy
https://lwn.net/Articles/791609/
======
dazzawazza
As a long term FreeBSD user I have to say that the Foundation has been great
for me because they made it easy for me to donate money every year. I don't
give a lot, only about $50, but I've donated every year because it's easy and
they are polite.

~~~
itsoggy
Been using FreeBSD for years as well and donate to the Foundation annually.
It's always my go to OS mainly because it's changes are never too dramatic!

------
merricksb
Discussed at the time a couple weeks ago:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=FreeBSD%20Turns%2026&sort=byDa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=FreeBSD%20Turns%2026&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0&authorText=false)

------
harmzway
I was a late bloomer and didn't start dabbling until 1999/2000ish. Great OS to
learn on and still love it to this day.

~~~
danieldk
I don't currently use FreeBSD, but I have fond memories of acquiring a FreeBSD
2.1.5 CD set as a kid. I was already tinkering with Slackware Linux, but
FreeBSD was so much more well-documented. We did not have an internet
collection, so good documentation was extremely useful.

------
betimsl
Time flies.

